# Camping ideas in/near Bristol?



## arumscarum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,
we are going to an exhibition in Bristol this weekend coming and would love to take our 23ft motorhome and then go off for a few days...
Does anyone know Bristol at all?  Is there somewhere we could park and then get into town from?

Thanks for the help!!

arum


----------

